# Studio Lighting



## mike3767 (Jan 31, 2011)

Which one should I choose?  I'm a beginner and I have continuos lighting that is OK but need flash now.  Let me know which one or neither.  I do have a budget.

Option 1 is from my local camera store ($280):

The PROMASTER SystemPRO Basic 2-Head Studio Flash Kit is perfect for the beginning photographer ready to venture into using studio flash. This kit comes complete with compact 160ws flash heads, light stands, umbrellas, and a carrying bag for all of your gear.


Specifications:

The Basic 3-Head Kit includes:
 2 -160ws flash heads
with built in slave, modeling lamp, variable power, audible
ready signal and replaceable flash tube
 2 - Deluxe light stands
 1 - White umbrellas
 1 - Silver umbrella
 Deluxe carrying bag

Option 2 is from Cowboy Studio ($160)

WHAT IS INCLUDED
Two (2) 7ft Light Stands
Two (2) 180 Watt Strobe Flash MonoLights
One (1) 33" Soft umbrella
One (1) 33" Black and Silver Umbrella
One (1) 15 ft Sync Cord
Two (2) 50 Watt Model Light
One (1) 10 ft Power Cord
One (1) Carrying Case for the Kit (optional)

I did notice that that option 1 does not come with any cords and not sure how much that is.  I do have one other question.  How do the flashes know when to fire?  Do you attach a cord to one of the flash units and the other senses the light or what?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 31, 2011)

What is your budget and what are your requirements?  My first instinct is to say 'Neither' and look to something a little more robust and useful like Alien Bees and/or Opus.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 31, 2011)

tirediron said:


> What is your budget and what are your requirements? My first instinct is to say 'Neither' and look to something a little more robust and useful like Alien Bees and/or Opus.


 
What this guy says. 

You get what you pay for. A brand like Calumet Genesis lights or Alien Bees are something decent to build off of that will allow you to use a huge range of modifiers. 

Do you even know what type of speed rings the cowboy lights or the promasters use?

And stay away from Cowboy. There was a poster that said they wouldn't fix or exchange one of their strobes that caught fire out of the 30 day warranty.

What's the most disturbing thing about the above statement you ask? 30 day warranty on strobes? That's rediculous. That shows a company that doesn't believe enough in their products enough to offer a real warranty.


----------



## mike3767 (Jan 31, 2011)

Like I said before, a beginner and don't know anything.  But thanks tirediron and Village idiot, I do know something now.  I didn't even check on the warranty and it does seem to good to be true that the cowboy studio lights are that cheap.  My local camera store usually sells good stuff but I know nothing about studio lighting.  I've seen alien bees mentioned but sounds like I need to do more checking.  Thanks for the help! You would happen to have any laying around that you'd want to give me, do ya?


----------

